# Longbridge shadow factory..Birmingham



## Mikeymutt (Oct 9, 2018)

I have had a bit of a fascination with these places for a while.so me and man gone wrong decided to give the longbridge tunnels a little look.a few years back we stumbled on the east works tunnel entrance as we were looking for a way in the car plant.we had a quick look in.but water was high,and we were not equipped.we said we would go back.the east side got sealed not long after that.but luckily the south tunnels were still open.i really enjoyed my visit,even though it was wet and muddy,mixed with all sorts of strange fluids,it also stunk in there.the longbridge tunnels were all part of the shadow scheme devised in the Second World War.the scheme was devised to get nor'easter production of items for the war effort.the shadow was acrually seen over by Lord Austin,the owner of longbridge.the factory underground could hold ten thousand people.mainly women.they produced merlin engines for spitfires and hurricanes.it must have been a strange feeling working down here.even though there was lighting and ventilation.it was nice to see there was no graffiti tags everywhere.the old tiles in the toilets were nice.as was the old chalk graffiti.


----------



## UrbandonedTeam (Oct 9, 2018)

Top stuff pal, love the flooded reflection pics, reminds me of the Glasgow air raid.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 9, 2018)

That's a brilliant looking place, very jealous!


----------



## smiler (Oct 9, 2018)

Well shot, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 9, 2018)

Thank you guys.well worth a look if in the area


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 9, 2018)

Very interesting. Nicely done.


----------



## Dmc68 (Oct 10, 2018)

Fantastic pictures


----------



## Derelictheart (Oct 10, 2018)

Awesome images!


----------



## lucan (Oct 10, 2018)

shame to see the batterys now all smashed on the floor and the dials and switches gone, nice shots tho


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 10, 2018)

Absolutely stunning photos of an iconic site that I didn't think existed anymore! 
Stunning work as always chap, keep raising that bar!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Oct 10, 2018)

Unusual find that, really like the photos. Also are you able to get through the flooded sections without drowning?


----------



## mookster (Oct 10, 2018)

Not seen this for a while now, given me the itch to do another shadow factory now.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 14, 2018)

Thank you all.yeah it's all still there and all ok.shsme about the dials really I did notice the had been stolen


----------



## CConstruct (Oct 16, 2018)

Absolutely stunning! I'm going to explore here very very soon!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 29, 2018)

CConstruct said:


> Absolutely stunning! I'm going to explore here very very soon!



Thank you.well worth the trip


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Oct 29, 2018)

Love the reflections and the footprints in the mud, gotta be the grimmest bog shot ever mikey, nice


----------

